# Do you like escort services?



## CopadoMexicano

Do you use escort services?


----------



## fastfoodlooser

never have, but i assume it's a lot less of a waste of time than spending the same money on boring dates and pretending to laugh at corny jokes for the same result


----------



## AussiePea

No. However I support them as an alternative to on street prostitution.


----------



## millenniumman75

No and too many diseases.
It's a confidence issue. You can't get confidence with a paid fling. :stu


----------



## broseph

I'd rather use an escort service than pick someone up off the street. But I don't think I'd be buying prostitutes for a long time, if ever. Also if I'm 50 and alone I don't think I'd be too worried about diseases.


----------



## STKinTHEmud

I'm considering it, but I'm not sure. Besides all the other issues, there is a practical one: How could I be sure an escort would have sex (since prostitution is illegal here). I've seen some services advertised on craigslist, and none advertise sex outright.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

STKinTHEmud said:


> I'm considering it, but I'm not sure. Besides all the other issues, there is a practical one: How could I be sure an escort would have sex (since prostitution is illegal here). I've seen some services advertised on craigslist, and none advertise sex outright.


Good question. Since not all escorts work the same some have their nice conversation and thats it.


----------



## Futures

I've never used one but I've considered it. I just haven't been serious enough about it. Maybe in a few more years...


----------



## steelmyhead

Nope, never tried one. Maybe one day I'll work up the nerve.:yes


----------



## TRENNER

For escorts, it's just a job. So, it really isn't preferable if one has other options in the forseeable future.


----------



## letitrock

I was about to vote "Not sure," just because I'd never be into it, but I do like hot girls, but then I saw "too many diseases, and I voted "No."


----------



## nemesis1

I need an escort. Like yesterday.


----------



## amoeba

It would do nothing for me except probably make me feel even worse, so no. :stu


----------



## orpheus

No way. Too scared of STDs, particularly HIV.


----------



## nemesis1

orpheus said:


> No way. Too scared of STDs, particularly HIV.


Jesus......you dont have unprotected sex with them!

And plus most professional escorts get regular STD testing....


----------



## STKinTHEmud

I hear there is less danger of getting an STD if you have sex with a prostitute than if you have a one night stand with someone you meet at a bar. Brothels in Nevada are regulated by the govt., so I would think those would be safer. I'm thinking that if it doesn't happen by the end of summer, I'll go out to a brothel.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

STKinTHEmud said:


> I hear there is less danger of getting an STD if you have sex with a prostitute than if you have a one night stand with someone you meet at a bar. Brothels in Nevada are regulated by the govt., so I would think those would be safer. I'm thinking that if it doesn't happen by the end of summer, I'll go out to a brothel.


 Well I read somewhere that an average prostitute has about 900 clients a year. Im not sure how safe it is to have sex with some random girl at a bar but Im seeing escort soon. I just get really paranoid some undercover cop or police sting are going to catch me. :um


----------



## shyvr6

Do these escort places have required std testing like the porn industry? As for your question, I never tried it so I don't have an opinion on them.


----------



## Just Lurking

No.. If I'm gonna be with a girl, I want to feel connected with her and for her to feel connected with me. No way that's going happen if I actually have to PAY her to be with me.

"I really enjoyed spending time with you tonight, we should do this again... Now, will that be Visa or Mastercard?"...


----------



## drealm

Never used them, but I do support the idea of them.

I'll probably use them eventually if my ideas stay the course. I've wanted to get laid since I was fifteen years old, that's eight years that I've been dealing with extremely strong urges without an ounce of hope of getting that from non-prostitute women.

My only criticism of them is that we live in a time where they're low quality. Legal ones are expensive as hell because they have a monopoly (nevada, amsterdam, ect). And dirt cheap ones involve risk of prosecution, drugs addicts, scammers and diseases.

If prostitution laws were repealed and the free market reduced the cost of sex, I'd like it a hell of a lot more. Going to thailand really isn't an affordable option unless you stay there a couple of months. Which doesn't cut the mustard for someone who wants to attain those services at those competitive prices weekly.


----------



## UltraShy

I voted yes, though the question was very vague.

I've never used an escort service and never expect to, so in that sense I don't seem to be a fan of paying for sex.

Though I fully support the right of adults to engage in consensual acts of sex & capitalism at the same time.

As I've pointed out before, sex for money is fully legal everywhere in the US -- as long as a third party is paying, as in porn.


----------



## ShyFX

Just Lurking said:


> No.. If I'm gonna be with a girl, I want to feel connected with her and for her to feel connected with me. No way that's going happen if I actually have to PAY her to be with me.
> 
> "I really enjoyed spending time with you tonight, we should do this again... Now, will that be Visa or Mastercard?"...


 lol :ditto


----------



## SociallyBroken

Woah! :stu ....


----------



## Mox

babestaion escort said:


> I have never use them but professionals escort girl are safe in STD. maybe I would like to try one . I saw some escort girls that is very hot and they say they have a great services.
> 
> http://www.babestation-escorts.co.uk/


:spam:spam:spam:spam:spam:spam:spam

No I wouldn't use an escort or pay for it anywhere, I can't afford to anyway. Plus in my situation I want a proper girlfriend or at least find someone who wants to be intimate with me because they want to, not just for money. If it never happens, so be it.


----------



## rawrsmus

Well, I have nothing against it.
But I would never do it myself since I don't have sex just for the sake of it.
There's masturbation for that.
I want to care for the person and love her.


----------



## Futures

Just Lurking said:


> No.. If I'm gonna be with a girl, I want to feel connected with her and for her to feel connected with me.


That would certainly be ideal, but for a lot of us, we're not capable of ever getting that far with another person. I can't even talk to a girl for 2 minutes without the conversation running dry, let alone weeks it would probably take for feelings to develop.

But escorts and prostitutes scare me. Having sex with a complete stranger and knowing you're going somewhere where countless guys have already been...I just can't.

I'm probably going to die a virgin.


----------



## ImWeird

I'm an escort.


----------



## laura024

1) Ew, 2) It's against my morals. I could not have sex with someone I don't love, let alone know at all.


----------



## saline

Wouldn't you be really nervous and anxious - thus being unable to get an erection in that sort of pressured situation?!
I guess it depends on how bad your social anxiety is....


----------



## ImWeird

laura024 said:


> 1) Ew, 2) It's against my morals. I could not have sex with someone I don't love, let alone know at all.


Fine, be that way.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Just Lurking said:


> No.. If I'm gonna be with a girl, I want to feel connected with her and for her to feel connected with me. No way that's going happen if I actually have to PAY her to be with me.
> 
> "I really enjoyed spending time with you tonight, we should do this again... Now, will that be Visa or Mastercard?"...


:clap:agree:rofl:haha:yes


----------



## laura024

ImWeird said:


> Fine, be that way.


Aw man. You're too hot of an escort to resist. Escort me to your bedroom?


----------



## ImWeird

laura024 said:


> Aw man. You're too hot of an escort to resist. Escort me to your bedroom?


Yes, sir! How will you be paying tonight?  *licks your cheek*


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

rawrsmus said:


> Well, I have nothing against it.
> But I would never do it myself since I don't have sex just for the sake of it.
> There's masturbation for that.
> I want to care for the person and love her.


Well said rawrsmus

:clap:agree:heart:hug:yes


----------



## laura024

ImWeird said:


> Yes, sir! How will you be paying tonight?  *licks your cheek*


I be paying with love. And dinosaur chicken nuggets.


----------



## ImWeird

laura024 said:


> I be paying with love. And dinosaur chicken nuggets.


Love and dinosaur chicken nuggets... Hard to pass up! Let's go


----------



## laura024

ImWeird said:


> Love and dinosaur chicken nuggets... Hard to pass up! Let's go


I realize this. You'll be even more enticed by my apple tree undies.


----------



## ImWeird

laura024 said:


> I realize this. You'll be even more enticed by my apple tree undies.


Mmm, are those the ones you have on? I like. I can't compete dude, black and white undies here. I think I'll just lose them.


----------



## laura024

ImWeird said:


> Mmm, are those the ones you have on? I like. I can't compete dude, black and white undies here. I think I'll just lose them.


No, but I can put them on just for you lol. Yeah, best to do away with them all together.


----------



## ImWeird

laura024 said:


> No, but I can put them on just for you lol. Yeah, best to do away with them all together.


Eh, just get naked with me.


----------



## laura024

What a blunt escort. Can't you pick one like you pick food off a menu? Yeah, I want a number three escort with a side of subtle sauce. I just realized how naughty that sounded.


----------



## ImWeird

laura024 said:


> What a blunt escort. Can't you pick one like you pick food off a menu? Yeah, I want a number three escort with a side of subtle sauce. I just realized how naughty that sounded.


That's hot. But, you're prohibited to see any other escorts. I'm going to be too busy with you. I'll wear the leather chaps.


----------



## laura024

ImWeird said:


> That's hot. But, you're prohibited to see any other escorts. I'm going to be too busy with you. I'll wear the leather chaps.


Do escorts take trips to the mall with their, err, clients? I want to go to Victoria's Secret witcha. :b


----------



## ImWeird

laura024 said:


> Do escorts take trips to the mall with their, err, clients? I want to go to Victoria's Secret witcha. :b


Not usually. However, I am not your average escort, dude. What are we going to get there?


----------



## laura024

ImWeird said:


> Not usually. However, I am not your average escort, dude. What are we going to get there?


Something hawt. I gotta compete with the leather chaps.


----------



## ImWeird

I can't wait. x)


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Ahhhh Stop having post sex you two!!!!!:spank

Some of us aren't getting any and are jealous as hell!!!:whip:rofl:cig


----------



## laura024

Aww ok.  <3


----------



## ImWeird

laura024 said:


> Aww ok.  <3


I blame you.  Kidding. <3 you


----------



## heroin

No. Not my thing. I am not really that desperate.


----------



## angus

I need to get my Ford Escort serviced.


----------



## laura024

^lol


----------



## BetaBoy90

Only in Grand Theft Auto, I do it all the time!


----------



## Barf

I've never used one.. not really my thing.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

No, I don't. I think that it is disgusting.


----------



## PickleNose

I don't know enough about them to be able to answer. I don't use them because I never have any money. I might if I did. I don't know if I would like it but I wouldn't have any particular problem with going to one.


----------



## sammielove

Cerberus said:


> I don't know. I've never used one. I may end up trying it someday.


 Hey you should check out www.netchixx.com I have been going on there website for some time now and I finally got the courage to call up one of the girls. and WOW all I can say is WOW I am very happy that I did she was the best! and it wasn't as expensive as I thought it was going to be. She was very professional and upscale she made me feel very confident and everything was very discreet.....I will definitely be checking out some more girls on there soon....You should check it out netchixx.com :boogie


----------



## Shauna The Dead

I'm probably the only woman on here who's for escort services. Even the prostituting kind, I don't think prostitution should be illegal really.
But there are some escort services who do offer only legal stuff, no prostitution.


----------



## jiongaworks

Escort services, in Nederland are legal, perhaps this make Amsterdam famous for it's prostitution.
rape rate is not so high like other places of the world...

Yes, I agree with it and found is an necessity to serve sexual needs, mostly mans needs, in society.

sex is an "need" and should be provided and accepted a solution to this need.


----------



## jiongaworks

*Have a dilemma and want to be sure? let me tell you.*



STKinTHEmud said:


> I'm considering it, but I'm not sure. Besides all the other issues, there is a practical one: How could I be sure an escort would have sex (since prostitution is illegal here). I've seen some services advertised on craigslist, and none advertise sex outright.


I give you the solution.
Take a nice holiday to Europe. Amsterdam is capital of prostitution and you will have your life time holiday.
You don't have to worry about illegal.

She will have sex? take a look at this hot Amsterdam Independent Escort and you can be sure she will have sex with you.

To tell you an secret? many customers come from US, and not only, for her services...

Hope I answered your dilemma.


----------



## Nekomata

Nope. Never have used them and never will. Why pay for sex if you can do it for free? ...even if it means getting the other person drunk or drugging them in order to do it, still a cheaper option <.<


----------



## BobtheBest

No, escorts are total gross. uke

Sex isn't even that tough to gain without paying lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Nekomata said:


> Nope. Never have used them and never will. Why pay for sex if you can do it for free? ...even if it means getting the other person drunk or drugging them in order to do it, still a cheaper option <.<


Hmm... I don't know, drugs and alcohol can get pretty pricey


----------



## RelinquishedHell

This is something I've thought about doing to ease my sexual frustration, but the idea of paying for sex just seems so gross and wrong. But it's been so damn long and I can't seem to get it again.


----------



## VC132

from a person with SA, i would think most of us would seriously consider an escort service. four years ago and maybe even now, i will have this thought, but it's funny because my SA also prevents me from doing such things.


----------



## ImWeird

No.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Never tried it, and if I did, I would be arrested.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

No I have not. 

I have no qualms against it though, it's no skin off my back if someone wants to pay for sex.


----------



## Cletis

Never used one.

But I'm considering using one next time I'm in Vegas. :um


----------



## scriabin221

I've always wanted to call one just for a really expensive boardgame parter.


----------



## laura024

Oh baby, give me the girlfriend experience. I love it when you pretend you don't have herpes. It turns me on.


----------



## ImWeird

Gurlll, I'm so down with paying $200 for sex. I might just fall in love.


----------



## laura024

So _that's_ how you find girls. You just need money.


----------



## ImWeird

laura024 said:


> So _that's_ how you find girls. You just need money.


Yes. I pay them money. Soooo, I got a big $5 with your name on it. What do you say?


----------



## laura024

ImWeird said:


> Yes. I pay them money. Soooo, I got a big $5 with your name on it. What do you say?


You calling me cheap? :no

'Cause I am. Come get me.


----------



## mike285

Well, that's one way to **** on someone's thread...


----------



## ImWeird

laura024 said:


> You calling me cheap? :no
> 
> 'Cause I am. Come get me.


Mmm, boy. Honesty is my policy! That raunchy cheap motel down the street, or the car?


----------



## laura024

mike285 said:


> Well, that's one way to **** on someone's thread...


It's a thread about escorts. You really expect it to stay "classy"?



ImWeird said:


> Mmm, boy. Honesty is my policy! That raunchy cheap motel down the street, or the car?


The alley is our favorite spot. Don't forget.


----------



## mike285

laura024 said:


> It's a thread about escorts. You really expect it to stay "classy"?


I'm sure this is what the OP wanted when he made this thread. He asked for feedback on whether people used escorts or not and probably how they felt about...And judgmental much?


----------



## ImWeird

Damn. We started to destroy this thread in 2011. Laura, you're awful. Such a bad influence.


----------



## laura024

mike285 said:


> I'm sure this is what the OP wanted when he made this thread. He asked for feedback on whether people used escorts or not and probably how they felt about...And judgmental much?


Chill out. People on this forum are so serious. I think "escorts" are gross, yes. That's great if you don't.


----------



## mike285

Missed my point, but I'm not going to argue with you.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

Stop spamming the thread you two (three?). :wife

OT: Voted not sure. Have thought about it I admit, not sure if I would go along with it though.


----------



## low

Nope, they standardise men paying for sex and many of those people doing so are people who are rejected, can't get laid in the first place love shy, disposable types. Increasingly the women doing escorting are wanting to maintain middle class lifestyles and actively choosing to do so, and so capitalising from and adding to the problem.


----------



## jiongaworks

low said:


> Nope, they standardise men paying for sex and many of those people doing so are people who are rejected, can't get laid in the first place love shy, disposable types. Increasingly the women doing escorting are wanting to maintain middle class lifestyles and actively choosing to do so, and so capitalising from and adding to the problem.


btw. Is standardize not standardise and the same with capitalizing not capitalising. Got it?

:mum

Escorting... is a big word. It doesn't refer to the sexual act.

I am sure you mean call girls or something like that.

is used in this industry as well. In security for example: bodyguards are escorts as well, doing the same thing "escorting someone" from A to B or a to business meeting...

Escort term is also used to describe one prostitute (low or high class) who visit the client. But doesn't mean "women doing escorting are wanting to maintain middle class lifestyles "

I can recommend you escort services as high as you can't afford to use them. no middle class services.

Is good to know that you don't consider yourself rejected and I assume you get laid.

What about business meetings, casual dinner dates?
...

:sus read the manual before you answer.


----------



## low

jiongaworks said:


> btw. Is standardize not standardise and the same with capitalizing not capitalising. Got it?


I'm English. Not American. The spellings were correct I believe. _Btw_ you start a sentence with a capital letter and the correct grammatical form used should have been _'It is'_ or _'It's'._ Notice I use quotation marks also? Not that I care, but since you want to be petty about grammar:



jiongaworks said:


> *B*tw. *It* is *spelled* *'*standardize*'* not *'*standardise*'* and the same with *'*capitalizing*'* not *'*capitalising*'*. Got it?





jiongaworks said:


> I am sure you mean call girls or something like that.


I meant the colloquial usage of the term _'escort'_, as taken and used by prostitutes themselves in general.



jiongaworks said:


> Is good to know that you don't consider yourself rejected and I assume you get laid.


I think you missed the whole point but thanks for being petty and personal.



jiongaworks said:


> :sus read the manual before you answer.


Get some common sense and an understanding of semantics please.


----------



## ravens

I've never tried it. Just the thought that the only way that I'll ever have sex is to pay for it makes me depressed. I don't think that any woman would ever be attracted to me.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

ravens said:


> I've never tried it. Just the thought that the only way that I'll ever have sex is to pay for it makes me depressed. I don't think that any woman would ever be attracted to me.


Same here, although I try to hold out hope that I will have a woman attracted to me.


----------



## ravens

WintersTale said:


> Same here, although I try to hold out hope that I will have a woman attracted to me.


Well I still hope that someday a woman would be attracted to me. I's just been so long since any woman has ever told me that she liked me. That occured when I was a freshman in high school.


----------



## jiongaworks

*thanks for the lesson*



low said:


> _Btw_ you start a sentence with a capital letter


I have to say sorry for the wrong remark (but still sustained by American grammar).

By the way, English is not my language, and thanks for the grammar lesson. I had no idea about this difference.

*BTW* = by the way (BTW acronym/abbreviation/slang word) so... It is BTW and not Btw.

Capital letters are used in abbreviations always. If you want to make a remark, make it right.

Cheers, and no hard feelings.
Cris


----------



## flarf

jiongaworks said:


> I have to say sorry for the wrong remark (but still sustained by American grammar).
> 
> By the way, English is not my language, and thanks for the grammar lesson. I had no idea about this difference.
> 
> *BTW* = by the way (BTW acronym/abbreviation/slang word) so... It is BTW and not Btw.
> 
> Capital letters are used in abbreviations always. If you want to make a remark, make it right.
> 
> Cheers, and no hard feelings.
> Cris


haha i see u dogg! i see u!


----------



## boredguy

low said:


> Nope, they standardise men paying for sex and many of those people doing so are people who are rejected, can't get laid in the first place love shy, disposable types. Increasingly the women doing escorting are wanting to maintain middle class lifestyles and actively choosing to do so, and so capitalising from and adding to the problem.


Many of what you're saying is actually based on old stereotypes which aren't often correct. Most of your high end escorts are payed for by respectable businessmen, politicians and various other wealthy men who have no problem attracting women, they just want sex there and then and skip all the nonsense. Some men who pay for sex are happily married, and do so on business trips. There a misconception that most men who pay for sex are 35 year old virgins, are serial killers, impotent men or perverts which isn't actually the case at all. Many top escorts have also, or still do work as porn stars. These women have regualr STD checks and anybody asking for bareback sex will be refused to even see her. These women do everything they can to make sure the health risks are minimal.


----------



## scarpia

boredguy said:


> Many of what you're saying is actually based on old stereotypes which aren't often correct. Most of your high end escorts are payed for by respectable businessmen, politicians and various other wealthy men who have no problem attracting women, they just want sex there and then and skip all the nonsense. Some men who pay for sex are happily married, and do so on business trips. There a misconception that most men who pay for sex are 35 year old virgins, are serial killers, impotent men or perverts which isn't actually the case at all. Many top escorts have also, or still do work as porn stars. These women have regualr STD checks and anybody asking for bareback sex will be refused to even see her. These women do everything they can to make sure the health risks are minimal.


I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## i just want luv

No. stand tall and dont sell out.


----------



## low

boredguy said:


> Many of what you're saying is actually based on old stereotypes which aren't often correct. Most of your high end escorts are payed for by respectable businessmen, politicians and various other wealthy men who have no problem attracting women, they just want sex there and then and skip all the nonsense. Some men who pay for sex are happily married, and do so on business trips.


 Well, trying to avoid the realm of point scoring... still I have to say that the poor working girl servicing the rich, cheating, cooperate high flyer with a hooker addiction, for my biases, springs to mind as a better known culturally engrained stereotype.

I don't believe all or even the vast majority of men using escorts are loveshy, disposed of types. That stated, I do believe that a considerable amount of those visiting are around or fall in to that category. It is not widely considered or brought to attention as an ill effect of hypocritical post-feminism modern woman capitalising over the societal and mental well-being of men. Sex is becoming ever more a form of capital, with women pro-actively capitalising from it. That is not equality.

I wasn't old stereotyping either, because it's a modern problem since male providership role has been systematically destroyed and matriarchy instituted by both the government and the media. Many males are withdrawing, find it harder to appease women, live at home longer, do not know how to interact with women, or female centric society, or women have unrealistic expectations of males. So it is very relevant. These disposed of, rejected or self withdrawing/lost types - casualties under matriarchal and feminazi society in the first place are then penalised furthermore by the types of power hungry 'sexually liberated' women who rejected them to begin with. I've wrote before. It just cements 'Want sex? Have to pay for it!' into society even more.

That really is how it's going. More women are actively choosing to escort to afford a middle class lifestyle. Watch the documentary _'Britain's Happy Hookers'_. Many are student types doing it independently. _'I'm a student, I'd be out getting laid anyway, so I may as well get paid for it'_. I watched another documentary and I believe in the 2000's with the propagation of the internet, something like 9/10 of pimps were put out of business, as more prostitutes took to independent internet based escorting.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

when id go out to motels and hotels the girl would ask if i was a cop she would check the rooms to make sure there wasnt anyone else in the room but i rather not go see one again..thats just me..:um


----------



## Cletis

No one ever went broke underestimating the taste of the American public.


----------



## RonnieMerrell

I have used once, and for me they are fine. They help you feel you are still needed if you feel lonely and unwanted. That's what happened to me back then.

Ronnie Merrell - Satisfied Customer from http://www.nottinghamescorts.org


----------



## CopadoMexicano

ravens said:


> Well I still hope that someday a woman would be attracted to me. I's just been so long since any woman has ever told me that she liked me. That occured when I was a freshman in high school.


looking at your photos you seem to be more attractive not trying to be gay here. also the same with me its been since my freshman year of university that a girl was at least 80 percent attracted to me.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Nah, I can get where I need to go without somebody tagging along. If I'm not sure there is GPS and google maps.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Don't need it. I got a line girls on my front door.


----------



## Steinerz

No. Don't understand guys that are too anxious to talk to normal girls but are able to talk to prostitutes.


----------



## apx24

Steinerz said:


> No. Don't understand guys that are too anxious to talk to normal girls but are able to talk to prostitutes.


I think it takes more than talking to get a girl to sleep with you. I can open my mouth and produce listenable words with my voice in front of a female, but cannot produce anything meaningful.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

apx24 said:


> I think it takes more than talking to get a girl to sleep with you. I can open my mouth and produce listenable words with my voice in front of a female, but cannot produce anything meaningful.


Yeah, to sleep with a woman for free, you need to convince that you're worth her time, you need to be attractive to her, you need to be charming. I could probably ask a woman to **** me, but she's going to say no, no one is going to go home with the guy who can't even look at you when he's talking. The prostitute might be suspicious about my nervousness, but I'm sure a lot of guys display nervousness when going to one. She's going to **** me for the money, not because I'm confident and charming.


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn

No;No 

It almost feels like wine and dine is similar to escorting sometimes... which is bad.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I think it should all be legal everywhere but I don't use them and am not interested.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Never used one but I don't oppose them. 

Because some older guys who have never had sex and probably wont be attracting a girl, want to know what it's like. They don't want to miss out. 

I mean if you really want to have sex and can't find a girl, then why not pay for it? 

If i'm 35 and still a virgin, I will probably pay for sex. I'm 21 atm so there's still a good chance I will find someone before I reach that age.


----------

